# Newbie to the TT Forum Morro Blue TT



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

BRap Yorkshire New to the Forum but see below images of my MK1 Audi TT 1.8 180 Quattro Morro Blue with some pics including engine bay as I purchased and current progress -


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

Thanks Hoggy 👍🏻


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

welcome!
your engine bay, night&day difference!


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> welcome!
> your engine bay, night&day difference!


Thank you 👍🏻


----------



## BRapTT (9 mo ago)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome 😁


👍🏻😊


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

H, Welcome


----------

